# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  MCP Modiiziertes Citrus Pektin.  Letzter Stand?

## Reinardo

Was ist eigentlich der letzte Stand  der Ergebnisse von MCP? Die Tumorklinik in Freiburg wollte eine Studie durchführen. Ist das geschehen und welche Ergebnisse liegen vor?  Wer weiss etwas?
Danke für Antworten.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

zu der Studie MCP ist leider aktuell nichts in Erfahrung zu bringen. *Hier* erfährt man zwar über andere Studien mehr, ansonsten noch Fehlanzeige über konkrete Erkenntnisse zu MCP.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Harald. Ich werde dann dort mal anfragen. Eine 3-Monats-Mindesabnahme kostet immerhin 270,00 Euro. Da ist Recherche vorher schon angebracht. Gruß,  Reinardo

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Danke Harald. Ich werde dann dort mal anfragen. Eine 3-Monats-Mindesabnahme kostet immerhin 270,00 Euro. Da ist Recherche vorher schon angebracht. Gruß,  Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,

Auch mir ist zu dieser Studie nichts Neues bekannt. Wichtig ist jedoch, daß seit einiger Zeit das Modifizierte Citrus Pektin (MCP) in gleicher Qualität, wie die Feiburger Tumorklinik es einsetzt, auch bei der Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH erhältlich ist. Dort kostet bis zum 21.12.2012:

1 Dose à 450 g = 59,95; ab 2 Dosen = 56,95; ab 3 Dosen = 53,96; ab 6 Dosen = 50,96 Euro pro Dose incl. MWSt. + Versand 5.90 Euro. Versandkostenfrei ab 50 Euro.

Somit würde eine 3-Monatsmenge (3 Dosen) statt 270,- Euro nur 161,88 Euro incl. Versand kosten.

Freudliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
Zitat  ...dass seit einiger Zeit MCP in gleicher Qulität, wie die Freiburger Tumorklinik es einsetzt, auch bei der Dr. Jacobs Medical GMBH erhältlich ist". Dr. Jaisli von Take Care ist was die Aussage " gleiche Qualität " betrifft entschieden anderer Meinung.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo marsjürg. Danke für den Hinweis, aber gibt es eine Quelle für dieses Urteil, die Du uns nennen kannst? Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter

Wir sollten medizinisch verwendete Abkürzungen (*"MCP"=Metoclopramid*, -z.B. MCP-Tropfen, Gastrosil, MCP-ratiopharm usw.- ein verschreibungspflichtiges Arzneimittel bei Übelkeit) nicht für das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel *modifiziertes Citrus Pektin* verwenden um Missverständnisse nicht aufkommen zu lassen. Sonst hält am Ende noch ein Betroffener diese verschreibungspflichtigen Arzneimittel für *modifiziertes Citrus Pektin*! Vor allem deshalb, weil *MCP* recht häufig in Verbindung mit Chemotherapeutika verordnet wird.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
das Urteil " gleiche Qualität" stammt von HWL und nicht von mir. Ich habe bezgl. des MCP von Dr. Jacob bei Dr. Jaisli angefragt, da ich das MCP von Take Care jahrelang genommen habe. Die negative Beurteilung von Dr. Jaisli bzgl. des MCPs von Dr. Jacob mag auch wirtschaftliche Gründe haben. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, zumal ich die Einnahme von MCP eingestellt habe.
Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Reinardo

Ich habe heute eine Anfrage an die Klinik für Tumorbiologie in Freiburg geschrieben und melde mich hier wieder, sobald ich Antwort habe.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Liebe Mitstreiter
> 
> Wir sollten medizinisch verwendete Abkürzungen (*"MCP"=Metoclopramid*, -z.B. MCP-Tropfen, Gastrosil, MCP-ratiopharm usw.- ein verschreibungspflichtiges Arzneimittel bei Übelkeit) nicht für das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel *modifiziertes Citrus Pektin* verwenden um Missverständnisse nicht aufkommen zu lassen. Sonst hält am Ende noch ein Betroffener diese verschreibungspflichtigen Arzneimittel für *modifiziertes Citrus Pektin*! Vor allem deshalb, weil *MCP* recht häufig in Verbindung mit Chemotherapeutika verordnet wird.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Liebe Mitstreiter,

bis zur endgültigen Klärung der Frage, welches Modifizierte Citrus PeKtin eine höhere Qualität besitzt (Take Care oder Dr. Jacobs) ist ein Auszug aus einer Veröffentlichung des Dr. Jacobs Institut interessant:

Zitat:*
Modifiziertes Citruspektin (MCP)* ist ein hochmolekulares Polysaccharid, das in Zitrusfrüchten vorkommt und durch ein spezielles Verfahren in ein niedermolekulares Pektin, das über den Verdauungstrakt vom Körper aufgenommen werden kann, umgewandelt wird. Dadurch verfügt es über ein geringes Molekulargewicht von weniger als 20.000 Dalton und eine hohe Bioverfügbarkeit. Modifiziertes Citruspektin (MCP) ist in der Lage, die Metastasierung von Krebszellen durch Blockade von kohlenhydratbindenden Proteinen (Galektinen) zu hemmen. Zusätzlich erleichtert es die Detoxifikation von Schwermetallen und hilft den postprandialen Blutzuckeranstieg und den Cholesterinspiegel im Blut zu normalisieren. Alle diese Eigenschaften wirken sich günstig gegen Prostatakrebs aus. In Deutschland läuft gegenwärtig eine klinische Studien mit MCP gegen Prostatakrebs. Leider ist die klinische Studienlage mit MCP derzeit noch zu gering, um eine abschließende Bewertung vorzunehmen. Bislang hat es erst zwei solche Studien gegeben. Bezüglich der PSA-Verdopplungszeit konnte im Rahmen einer Pilotstudie die Wirksamkeit von 15 g MCP pro Tag nachgewiesen werden. Bei vier von sieben Prostatakrebspatienten kam es zu einer signifikanten Verlängerung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (Strum S, 1999). Eine Verlangsamung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit ist gewöhnlich auf eine Verlangsamung des Tumorwachstums zurückzuführen (Strum S, 1999). 

 Im Rahmen einer Phase-II-Pilotstudie wurde die PSA-Verdopplungszeit vor und nach einer 12-monatigen Einnahme von MCP verglichen. Bei sieben von zehn Probanden verlängerte sich die PSA-Verdopplungszeit signifikant (p<0,05). Auch diese Studie lässt vermuten, dass MCP die PSA-Verdopplungszeit bei Männern mit rezidivierendem Prostatakrebs verlängern kann. (Guess, Scholz, Strum, Lam, Johnson, & Jennrich, 2003)
 Präklinische Studien zeigen, dass MCP die Ausbreitung von Prostata- (Jun Yan & Katz, 2010), Colon- (Hayashi, Gillen, Lott, 2000), Leber- (Liu, Huang, Yang, Lu, Yu, 2008) und Hautkarzinomen (Platt und Raz, 1992) verhindern kann. Für die Entstehung von Metastasen ist zunächst ein Verklumpen von Krebszellen nötig. Dieser Vorgang wird durch Galektine (Galektin-3) auf den Oberflächen der Krebszellen herbeigeführt. Die galactosereichen MCP-Moleküle haben eine sehr hohe Bindungsaffinität für eben diese Oberflächengalektine der Krebszellen. Sie können sich hierdurch mit den Krebszellen verbinden und diese in ihrer Aggregation, Adhäsion und Metastasierung hemmen.

*Überblick der krebshemmenden Wirkungen von MCP (Raz, 2009)*
·  Krebszellen sind in der Lage, die Anoikis zu umgehen. Wahrscheinlich  sind Krebszellen durch das Lektin Galektin-3 geschützt. Durch die  galektinbindende Wirkung von MCP könnte die Anoikis wieder induziert  werden (noch nicht hinreichend belegt).
· MCP verfügt über die  Fähigkeit, die sich bereits in der Blutbahn befindlichen Krebszellen an  der Adhäsion am Zielendothel des Blutgefäßes zu hindern. Durch das  Blockieren der Oberflächengalektine der Krebszellen können sie eine  Adhäsion am Endothel verhindern.
· MCP kann die Invasion in das neue Gewebe verhindern.

· MCP kann, durch die Blockade von Galektin-3, das Überleben neuer Metastasen-Kolonien verhindern.
· Durch die Blockade des Oberflächengalektins kann außerdem die Angiogenese der Metastase reduziert werden.
 Speziell in der Prostatakrebsforschung sind die Ergebnisse bisheriger Forschungen vielversprechend: MCP ist sehr gut verträglich und nahezu nebenwirkungsfrei. Bei in vivo Untersuchungen an tumortragenden Tieren konnte nachgewiesen werden, dass oral verabreichtes MCP die Lungenmetastasierung von Prostatatumoren und von B16-F1 Melanomen hemmt. In vitro zeigte MCP antitumorale Wirkung bei Colon-, Ovarial- und Prostatatumorzellen. (Azemar, Heim, & Unger).

 Einer in vivo Studie von Pratima Nangia-Makker et al. zufolge, reduziert MCP das Tumorwachstum, die Angiogenese und die Metastasierung in Tumoren, die Galektin-3 Moleküle enthalten. Dies trifft insbesondere auf Brust- und Colonkrebs zu. (Pratima Nangia-Makker, 2002).
 Die umfangreichen Daten aus epidemiologischen, _in vitro_, _in vivo_ und klinischen Studien (von Löw et al., 2007) rechtfertigen die Empfehlung von lykopinreichen Tomatenprodukten, Selen (bei Mangel), Soja, Grüntee und Granatapfel-Polyphenolen zur Prävention des Prostatakarzinoms. Auch dürfte in Abhängigkeit der individuellen Tumorbiologie und Bioverfügbarkeit der Pflanzenstoffe eine zum Teil deutliche Verlangsamung der Krebsprogression erreicht werden können. Aufgrund präklinischer Studien ist auch Kurkumin (Kurkuma) ein interessanter Naturstoff gegen Prostatakrebs (von Löw et al., 2007).
Diese Naturstoffe können aber wohl weder eine sichere Heilung erreichen noch eine notwendige kurative Behandlung ersetzen. Wie insbesondere am Beispiel der Granatapfel-Polyphenole gezeigt werden konnte, sind diese Naturstoffe keine Konkurrenz zur schulmedizinischen Therapie, sondern können sie wirkungsvoll ergänzen.
Während  Lykopin und Tocopherole besonders beim fortgeschrittenen  Prostatakarzinom zu einer Risikoreduktion führen können (Key et al.,  2007), scheint die Wirkung von Soja-Isoflavonen besonders das  lokalisierte Prostatakarzinom zu betreffen. Eine günstige Wirkung von  Granatapfel-Polyphenolen, Grüntee und Selen (bei Selenmangel) dürfte in  jedem Stadium zu erwarten sein. Keines der Mittel ist an sich ein  Allheil- oder Wundermittel.

*Qualität und Dosierung:* Die  Qualität der auf dem Markt vorhandenen Produkte dürfte stark schwanken.  Nur qualitativ hochwertige Produkte mit ausreichendem Wirkstoffgehalt in  einem natürlichen Spektrum können auch eine ernährungsphysiologische  Wirkung erzielen.
 In der Prävention ist sicher der regelmäßige Verzehr ernährungsphysiologischer Mengen chemopräventiver Pflanzenstoffe zu befürworten. Bei der adjuvanten Ernährungstherapie des Prostatakarzinoms ist noch zu prüfen, ob die dauerhafte oder die intermittierende Gabe höher dosierter Pflanzenstoffe vielleicht vorteilhafter ist. Hochdosierte Mengen Polyphenole sollten unter ärztlicher Kontrolle der Leber- und Nierenwerte eingenommen werden. 
  Als Arzt und Betroffener sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass beim fortgeschrittenen, metastasierten Prostatakarzinom vor allem unter Anti-Hormontherapie sich die Tumorbiologie sehr dynamisch verändert und normalerweise gesunde Stoffe, wie z. B. Vitamin D (Ahn _et al._, 2008) oder Isoflavone (Kurahashi _et al._, 2007), u. U. eine paradoxe Wirkung haben können, indem sie das Tumorwachstum fördern. So wie sich die individuelle Beschaffenheit der Tumorbiologie im Krankheitsverlauf allmählich verändert, muss sich auch die Therapie anpassen. Daher sollte der Erfolg der Naturstoffe, insbesondere auch hochdosierte Phytoöstrogene, und auch der Erfolg von Änderungen in der Einnahme an der PSA-Dynamik gemessen werden.
Zitat Ende

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Heribert

Hallo HWL

Das alles was Du hier aus der Veröffentlichung des Dr. Jacobs Institut zitierst, kann MCP-Ratiopharm nicht !!!

Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum Du meine Bedenken als Zitat verwendest?

Ob modifiziertes Citruspektin während einer Chemotherapie vor Übelkeit schützt, kann ich auch nicht aus Deinem Beitrag erkennen! :verwirrt: 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWL
> 
> Das alles was Du hier aus der Veröffentlichung des Dr. Jacobs Institut zitierst, kann MCP-Ratiopharm nicht !!!
> 
> Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum Du meine Bedenken als Zitat verwendest?
> 
> Ob modifiziertes Citruspektin während einer Chemotherapie vor Übelkeit schützt, kann ich auch nicht aus Deinem Beitrag erkennen!
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert,

ich hatte ein "Zitat" gesetzt, da die folgende Information nicht von mir, sondern aus einer (Web -)Veröffentlichung des Dr. Jacobs-Instituts stammt (siehe dort). Worin liegt der wesentliche Unterschied zum MCP von Ratiopharm ? Zum Thema "Übelkeit" werde ich mich schlau machen.

Gruß
HWLporta

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Heribert. Ich verstehe das nicht richtig. Das MCP Ratiopharm, ist das von Dr.Jacobs oder von Dr. Jaisli? 
Dr. Jacobs ist Spitze beim Anpreisen ihrer Produkte. Ich kaufe dort seit Jahren Granatapfel-Elixier Saft und wegen meiner Reisen jetzt Tabletten. Wenn das alles stimmen und so helfen würde, wie es im Marketing steht, müsste ich jetzt gesund sein. Das Gegenteil ist leider der Fall. Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## W.Rellok

Klärungsbedarf:




> Heribert 
> 
> Liebe Mitstreiter
> 
> Wir sollten medizinisch verwendete Abkürzungen ("MCP"=Metoclopramid, -z.B. MCP-Tropfen, Gastrosil, MCP-ratiopharm usw.- ein verschreibungspflichtiges Arzneimittel bei Übelkeit) nicht für das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel modifiziertes Citrus Pektin verwenden um Missverständnisse nicht aufkommen zu lassen. Sonst hält am Ende noch ein Betroffener diese verschreibungspflichtigen Arzneimittel für modifiziertes Citrus Pektin! Vor allem deshalb, weil MCP recht häufig in Verbindung mit Chemotherapeutika verordnet wird.
> 
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Heriberts Warnung ist durchaus berechtigt. Zu Metoclopramid:

Metoclopramid (MCP) ist ein Arzneistoff aus der Gruppe der Antiemetika. Es bessert Bewegungsstörungen im oberen Magen-Darm-Trakt (Motilitätsstörungen) und lindert Übelkeit und Erbrechen. Die Wirkung bei postoperativer Übelkeit wird kontrovers diskutiert.[6] Außerdem fördert es indirekt, durch Beschleunigung der Peristaltik des Magens und Erhöhung der Öffnungsfrequenz des Pylorus, die Aufnahme anderer Medikamente bzw. Wirkstoffe und wird aus diesem Grund vor allem in Migräne-Präparaten in Kombination mit einem Schmerzmittel (z. B. ASS, Paracetamol) eingesetzt.

Bitte *hier* lesen.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Winfried und Reinardo,

MCP ist ein verschreibungspflichtiges Arzneimittel, mit dem Wirkstoff "Metoclopramid, also ein Dopamin-Antagonist", welches sowohl in Tropfen-, in Tablettenform und als Injektionslösung ausschließlich in Apotheken bevorratet wird, was selbst in *Wikipedia* nachgelesen werden kann.

Das hier diskutierte* MCP* *- modifiziertes Citruspektin*, ob von Dr.Jacobs oder von Dr. Jaisli* ist ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel*, was mit dem Vorgenannten in manchen Situationen zur Verwechslung führen kann. Ganz besonders dann, wenn in Zusammenhang mit Übelkeit im Rahmen einer Chemotherapie das *Arzneimittel MCP* verordnet wurde.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Auf meine Anfrage bei der Klinik für Tumorbiologie in Freiburg erhalte ich heute die folgende Antwort:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Reinhard. Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bezüglich "Citrus Pektinen" bei Prostatakarzinomen. Wir haben tatsächlich eine Studie abgeschlossen bei Patienten mit steigendem PSA nach Primärer Therapie eines Prostatakarzinoms. Die Publikation ist in Vorbereitung. Anbei finden Sie einige allgemeine Informationen zu Citrus Pektinen. Es gibt keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen den Pektinen von Jacobs und Jäsli. Bei Rückfragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Dr. M. Azémar."

Um evtl. Unterschiede zwischen den Pektinen von Jacobs und Jäsli ging es ja bei meiner Anfrage. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Studie bald veröffentlicht wird. Was  in den allgemeinen mir zugesandten Unterlagen steht, ist zum großen Teil hier über das Forum bereits zugänglich.

Gru0, Reinardo

----------


## Jürg1952

Hallo,

die vorläufigen Ergebnisse der Freiburger Studie zur komplementären Tumortherapie mit Modifiziertes Citruspektin bei Prostatakarzinom klingen sehr vielversprechend.
Der Bedarf an Modifiziertem Citruspektin wird deshalb wohl sehr steigen.
Ich habe einen günstigen Anbieter für Modifiziertes Citruspektin gefunden und würde dies Info gerne mit euch teilen.
Mein Vater wurde leider auch vor ein paar Jahren mit Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. Er nimmt seit gut 1 Jahr Modifiziertes Citruspektin, dass ihm von einem Arzt aus Süddeutschland empfohlen wurde. Sein PSA Wert ist in dieser Zeit weitgehend stabil geblieben. Trotzdem geht das Pektin aufgrund der hohen Einnahmeempfehlung ganz schön ins Geld.
Wir beziehen das Modifizierte Citruspektin über die Firma SAN-U-VIT GmbH in Österreich.
Dort gibt es eine 3-Monatspackung mit 900g Pulver für 99,95 €. Versandkosten nach Deutschland sind 5,90 €.
Auf Nachfrage, ob es sich um das Original-Pektin handelt, dass zur komplementären Tumortherapie eingesetzt wird, wurde mir bestätigt, dass es sich um das originale niedermolekulare und ph-justierte Citruspektin handelt. Der Rohstoff wird von der Firma Obipektin, Schweiz geliefert. Die Abfülllung uns Verpackung findet in der Firma SAN-U-VIT statt.
Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere durch diesen Tipp etwas sparen.

Viele Grüße,
Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Jürg, das hast Du super recherchiert. Woher kennst Du vorläufige Ergebnisse? Ich hatte die Freiburger Klinik auch dieserhalb angeschrieben, aber bisher keine Ergebnisse mitgeteilt bekommen. Noch ein Punkt: Bei Dr.Jaisli hat eine Monatsdosis 450 Gramm und kostet 70 Euro. Für 3 Monate dann 210 Euro incl. Versandkosten. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Barbara

Hallo, 

mein  Mann hat einen kastrationsresistenten von der Schulmedizin als so  gut wie  austherapiert eingestuften  Prostatakrebs (ektomiert,  bestrahlt, 3fache Hormonblockade). Es gibt  zirkulierende Tumorzellen,  aber keine festgestellten Metastasen, die  PSA-Verdoppelungszeit betrug  vor Beginn der Behandlung mit MCP 2 1/2 Monate. 

Der behandelnde Schulmediziner riet zur Chemotherapie; das wollte mein  Mann nicht, eine Therapie bei Dr. Puttich mit B 17  als Infusion und  Tabletten und Budwig-Ernährung hatte keine Wirkung  gezeigt.

Der PSA-Wert lag am 15.10.2012 bei  15,59, am 10.12.2012 bei 22,7. Wenige Tage später begann mein Mann mit der Behandlung mit MCP.

Am 4.3.2013 lag der PSA-Wert nur noch  bei 6,7.

Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Erfolg der Therapie mit MCP (bezogen aus der Schweiz, Dosierung 3x 15 g) und Dexamethason (bis März 1 mg pro Tag, jetzt noch 0,75 mg pro Tag).

Nebentherapie: täglich  3 x 25  Kerne von wilden Aprikosen, jeden Morgen Budwigcreme (Quark/Leinöl), kein Zucker, wenig Kohlenhydrate, vegetarische Ernährung mit viel Rohkost, Obst, Gemüse.

Daneben erhält  mein Mann vierteljährlich von seinem Urologen eine Trenantone-Depot-Spritze.

Mein Mann hatte Dr. Azémar angeschrieben und Hinweise zum Bezug und zu einer möglichen Behandlung und Dosierung erhalten; Dr. Azémar ist auch über die positive Entwicklung informiert.

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße, Barbara

----------


## joachim999

> Hallo, 
> 
> mein  Mann hat einen kastrationsresistenten von der Schulmedizin als so  gut wie  austherapiert eingestuften  Prostatakrebs (ektomiert,  bestrahlt, 3fache Hormonblockade). Es gibt  zirkulierende Tumorzellen,  aber keine festgestellten Metastasen, die  PSA-Verdoppelungszeit betrug  vor Beginn der Behandlung mit MCP 2 1/2 Monate. 
> 
> Der behandelnde Schulmediziner riet zur Chemotherapie; das wollte mein  Mann nicht, eine Therapie bei Dr. Puttich mit B 17  als Infusion und  Tabletten und Budwig-Ernährung hatte keine Wirkung  gezeigt.
> 
> Der PSA-Wert lag am 15.10.2012 bei  15,59, am 10.12.2012 bei 22,7. Wenige Tage später begann mein Mann mit der Behandlung mit MCP.
> 
> Am 4.3.2013 lag der PSA-Wert nur noch  bei 6,7.


Nach 3 Monaten sank also der PSA von 22,7 auf 6,7. Das ist ein außergewöhnlich gutes Ergebnis. Nun ist es seit dem 4.3. wieder 2 Monate her. Blieb in den vergangen 2 Monaten der PSA stabil (also bei ca. 7)? Oder ging er weiter zurück oder stieg er an?

Gerade diese Info ist sehr sehr wichtig: Seit Abiraterone (Zytiga), das auch - *nach* den Studien und *nach* der Zulassung - *sehr gute Anfangseffekte* zeigte und *dann in der Wirkung abflachte*, geht die Angst nach einem weiteren "Strohfeuer-Medikament" um. Bei Studien wird das Studiendesign meist vom Sponsor (Hersteller/Entwickler) mitbestimmt. Ein kurzes Studiendesign hat zwar den für alle Betroffenen großen Vorteil eines schnellen Ergebnisses, aber auch den großen Nachteil, daß Strohfeuer-Effekte nicht berücksichtigt werden.

----------


## Barbara

Hallo, Joachim,

mein Mann lässt seinen PSA-Wert nur alle 3 Monate prüfen, mithin erst wieder im Juni. Die Entwicklung bleibt also abzuwarten. Aber auch dieser Aufschub ist uns sehr wertvoll, selbst, wenn die Entwicklung sich wieder umkehren sollte, vor allem im Hinblick aufdie Lebensqualität im Vergleich zu der nach einer Chemo.

Dr. Azémar selbst hatte weniger erwartet, nur von der Möglichkeit einer Verlangsamung der aggressiven Entwicklung geprochen. Die hiesige Klinikarztnahm das poitive Ergebnis nur mit einer Höflichkeitsfloskel zur Kenntnis, keine Rückfrage, geschweige denn eine Überlegung, ob das auch etwas für andere Patienten sein könnte. 

Ich führe mal die Historie seit 09 an, wo die Entgleisung des PSA-Wertes und der Versuch einer Eindämmung durch Medikamente begonnen hatte:

*05.11.2009                  PSA 5,97*
06.11.2009                    Natriumfluorid-PET/CT: o.B.
*ab 18.11.2009             Trenantone-Spritze 3-Monate-Depot, Dr. xx, Städt. Klinikum* 
19.02.2010                    PSA 0,47
27.05.2010                    PSA 0,59
30.08.2010                    PSA 0,53
30.11.2010                    PSA 0,72
28.02.2011                    PSA 0,81
06.06.2011                    PSA 1,10
05.09.2011                    PSA 2,15
*ab 14.09.2011             Bicalutamid 50 mg*
10.10.2011                    PSA 1,52
09.12.2011                    PSA 1,77
09.03.2012                    PSA 2,36
*ab 19.03.2012             Bicalutamid 150 mg*
*ab 27.05. 2012            Aprikosenkerne steigernd von 21 auf 75 pro Tag seit dem 27.Juni 2012*
08.06.2012                    PSA 4,22
18.06.2012                    Ganzkörperskelettszintigramm: o.B.
22.06.2012                    CT des Abdomens: o.B.
20.07.2012                    PSA 6,71
24.07.2012                    Blasenspiegelung mit Probeentnahme aus dem Blasenhals: beides  o.B.
*01.08.2012                  Bicalutamid  1 A Pharma 150 mg mit Blick auf bevorstehende anempfohlene Chemotherapie abgesetzt*
*                                      Therapieempfehlung: Chemotherapie Taxotere*
*                                      Verzicht auf Chemotherapie auf eigenen Wunsch*
*                                      Regelmäßiger Verzehr von Aprikosenkernen (3 x 25 pro Tag)*

09.08.2012                    PSA 6,95, Testosteron < 0.2, Beta  HCG  < 5
*13.  17.08.2012           B17-Therapie bei Dr. Puttich in Darmstadt*
Ab 18.08.2012              jeden Morgen zum Frühstück Obst mit *Budwig-Creme*
15.08.2012                    Zirkulierende Tumorzellen (Maintrac): HEA 2 250 in der Probe, 11,25 Mill. im Kreislauf, Apoptosezeichen: keine (das Ergebnis steht wahrscheinlich im Zusammenhang mit der Blasenspiegelung am 24.07.2012).
07.09.2012                    PSA 7,71, Testosteron >0.2
*19./20.09.2012            Wiederholung der B17-Therapie bei Dr. Puttich in Darmstadt*
19.09.2012                    Zirkulierende Tumorzellen (Maintrack): HEA 350 in der Probe, 1,75 Mill. im Kreislauf, Apoptosezeichen: keine
20.09.2012                    Tumorstatus Apo 10 Score 132, TKTL 1 Score 147
15.10.2012                    PSA 15,59
*10.12.2012                  PSA 22,77*
*20.12.2012                  Therapie-Beginn mit MCP 3 x täglich 5 g und 1 x täglich 0.50 mg Dexamethason*
*17.01.2012                  2. Dose MCP (Dosierung s.o.) und 2 x täglich (morgens und abends je 0.50 g = 1.00 g Dexamethason*
14.02.2013                    3. Dose MCP
*04.03.2013                  PSA 6,70*
13.03.2013                 Frau Dr. yy - Assistentin von Dr. xx -  (Klinikumzz): Trenantone-Spritze
*ab 18.04.2013             nach Rücksprache mit Dr. Azémar: Dexamethason pro Tag  0,75 mg    * 
*                                      (morgens 0,50 mg, abends 0,25 mg)*

Gesundende Grüße, Barbara

----------


## joachim999

Hallo Barbara,

Schon zur eigenen Info würde ich den PSA öfters prüfen lassen als alle 3 Monate. 

Immerhin ist durch das MCP nun der PSA im März wieder auf dem Niveau vom Juli 2012. Damit hat das MCP immerhin zumindest 9 Monate geschenkt. Das Bicalutamid hat 6 Monate geschenkt. Angenommen, der PSA bliebe im Juni auf 7, dann wäre das schon ein großer Erfolg.

Das Dexamethason hat noch - neben der therapeutischen Wirkung - einen guten Nebeneffekt: Appetit- und Gewichtszunahme, was ja bei Tumoren sehr wichtig ist, um nicht abzumagern. 

Mit den obigen PSA-Daten durch das MCP klingt für mich diese Therapie sehr sehr erfolgversprechend.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, daß der PSA weiter sinkt.

Gesundende Grüße, Joachim

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Barbara,

ein PSA Abfall von  70% in weniger als 3 Monaten nach Beginn MCP Einnahme ist grossartig aber auch ungewöhnlich. 

Ich selbst hatte vor 5 Jahren einmal für ein halbes Jahr MCP geschluckt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der damals langsame PSA Anstieg flacher wurde; abgefallen ist das PSA damals aber bei mir nicht.

Mein Rat: Um wirklich sicher zu gehen würde ich umgehend noch einmal einen PSA Test machen.
Da spreche ich auch aus Erfahrung: Unter den mindestens 50 PSA Tests, die ich die letzten 18 Jahren gemacht hatte, waren 2 gravierende  "Ausreisser" dabei; da es sich immer um dasselbe Labor handelte, mussten das Fehlmessungen gewesen sein.

Ich drücke jedenfalls fest die Daumen!!

Grüsse........Klaus

----------


## Urologe

Da gleichzeitig Cortison, bzw Dexamethason dazu gegeben wurde ist der Abfall nicht nur MCP-bedingt

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... ist der Abfall nicht nur MCP-bedingt


 :Blinzeln: 


Freu Dich des Tages!
Hvielemi

----------


## joachim999

> Da gleichzeitig Cortison, bzw Dexamethason dazu gegeben wurde ist der Abfall nicht nur MCP-bedingt


Natürlich. Aber der Abfall ist auch nicht nur Dexamethason bedingt. 

Somit könnte Dexamethason + MCP eine synergistische Wirkung entfalten?

----------


## Barbara

Liebe Daumendrücker, danke!

Hier der neue PSA-Wert meines Mannes, bei Fortführung der Behandlung mit MCP und allem anderen wie vor:

22.05.2013 PSA 6,42

Also ein vergleichsweise leichtes weiteres Absinken.

Maiengrüße, Barbara

----------


## Barbara

Den Klicks nach ist das Interesse an der Krankengeschichte meines Mannes groß, den Reaktionen nach verschwindend gering. Nun denn, hier die Fortsetzung:

*ab 24.05.2013             [auf Rat eines ärztlichen Freundes,]: Dexamethason wieder pro Tag  1,0 mg      - (morgens 0,5 mg, abends 0,5 mg)*

*ab 05.06.2013             GranaProstan (Granatapfelextrakt): zwei Kapseln pro Tag*

*12.06.2013             *  Trenantone-Spritze
*Ultraschall-Aufnahme der Nieren: o.B.*
*22.06.2013                GranaProstan (Granatapfelextrakt): zwei Kapseln pro Tag wieder abgesetzt,** da vermutlich Auslöser von Durchfall*
*Ab August                  MCP nur noch 2x täglich 5 g (morgens und abends)*

*10.09.2013                  PSA 6,74*

... also wieder leichter Anstieg, allerdings sehr moderant im Vergleich mit dem rasanten Anstieg vor Beginn der Einnahme von MCP. Mein Mann wird wieder auf 3x tägliche Einnahme gehen. Nach einem kleinen Bericht von Dr. Azémar hat die Beihilfe nunmehr das MCP übernommen. Der Bericht über die Freiburger Studie liegt uns noch iimmer nicht vor.

Herbstgrüße, Barbara

----------

